# دورة تعلم برنامج SewerCAD V8i / إعداد م. حسان سايح



## hassansayeh (1 يونيو 2013)

بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله 
​
قررت ابدأ بدورة لتعليم برنامج السيور كاد لكثرة الطلب لتعلمه 
سأبدأ بمجموعة من الاسئلة 

* هل يوجد شرح سابق للبرنامج على الانترنت ؟
للاصدار الذي اشرحه لا يوجد 

* عدد الدروس المتوقعة لنهاية الدورة ؟
على الاغلب لن تكون أكثر من عشرة دروس ... ساقوم بعمل الدروس و رفعها حسب فراغي لكن سيكون هناك درس واحد على الاقل في الاسبوع

* هل سيكون هناك ملفات وأمثلة ؟
نعم ستكون الدورة تفاعلية ولن تكون بالاسلوب التقليدي .

أترككم مع الفيديو الاول الذي يشرح الدورة و outline بشكل عام

* الدرس الاول - الجزء الاول معلومات عامة عن الدورة (3 دقائق)
* الدرس الاول - الجزء الثاني مقدمة عن تسطيب البرنامج (2 دقيقة)
* الدرس الثاني - اساسيات قبل البدء بالتصميم (4 دقائق)
Learn SewerGems V8i - lesson 2 - Basics - YouTube
* الدرس الثالث - تمرين
الجزء الاول
Learn SewerGems V8i - lesson 3 - part 1 - exercise - YouTube
الجزء الثاني
Learn SewerGems V8i - lesson 3 - part 2 - exercise - YouTube
الجزء الثالث
Learn SewerGems V8i - lesson 3 - part 3 - exercise - YouTube
ملف التمرين
lesson 3.pdf




ملاحظات :


*أتمنى من الجميع وضع ملاحظاته و انتقاداته فيما يخص الدورة بشكل عام و خاصة الشرح و الصوت و المونتاج



لا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم ... دعواتكم لي بالتوفيق و الصلاح

مواضيع سابقة تعلم برنامج WaterCAD V8i شرح فيديو باللغة العربية

​


----------



## hassansayeh (2 يونيو 2013)

فيديو جديد للدورة :- 

الدرس الثاني - اساسيات قبل البدء بالتصميم (4 دقائق)


----------



## freemanghassan (3 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير أستاذ حسان ... 

سأقوم بتحميل الدروس ... ومتابعين معك إن شاء الله


----------



## اعجال (4 يونيو 2013)

احنا معاك للاخر يامهندس حسان وربنا يبارك فيك ويارايت لويكون الشرح وافي وملم لاخطاء التي يمكن ان يرتكبها المصمم عند بدئه في اعداد دراسة لمشروع اوتصميم شبكة الصرف الصحي على برنامج sewercad واهم مزايا البرنامج وهل يكمن ربطه ببرامج اخرى وكيفية تصميم المشروع من اول خطوة الى اخر خطوة ويارايت لو تشرح لنا كيفية التأكد من صحة التصماميم الخرائط لشبكات الصرف الصحي للمشاريع عند البدء فيها 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير يامهندس حسان وشكرا:20:


----------



## محمودشمس (4 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## eng*aoudah (4 يونيو 2013)

الله يبارك في مجهودك


----------



## hassansayeh (4 يونيو 2013)

freemanghassan قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير أستاذ حسان ...
> 
> سأقوم بتحميل الدروس ... ومتابعين معك إن شاء الله



إن شاء الله ^^ 



اعجال قال:


> احنا معاك للاخر يامهندس حسان وربنا يبارك فيك ويارايت لويكون الشرح وافي وملم لاخطاء التي يمكن ان يرتكبها المصمم عند بدئه في اعداد دراسة لمشروع اوتصميم شبكة الصرف الصحي على برنامج sewercad واهم مزايا البرنامج وهل يكمن ربطه ببرامج اخرى وكيفية تصميم المشروع من اول خطوة الى اخر خطوة ويارايت لو تشرح لنا كيفية التأكد من صحة التصماميم الخرائط لشبكات الصرف الصحي للمشاريع عند البدء فيها
> وجزاك الله عنا كل خير يامهندس حسان وشكرا:20:



بإذن الله راح يكون بالتفصيل ^^


محمودشمس قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير​



و إياك اخي



eng*aoudah قال:


> الله يبارك في مجهودك



و فيك


----------



## hassansayeh (5 يونيو 2013)

كنت مقرر الليلة اعمل درس جديد بس شوية ظروف للاسف منعتني 

المهم هاي ملف الدرس pdf اللي راح نطبقه و نعمله على البرنامج وبإذن الله غدا ساقوم بشرح الدرس و سيكون على اكثر من فيديو و بإذن الله ينال رضاكم

lesson 3.pdf

دعواتكم يا اخوان بالصلاح و الهداية و ان اجد عملا


----------



## اعجال (6 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك............احنا وراك ومتابعين لشرحك ودورسك خطوة خطوة ياهندسة.شكرا ليك


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (6 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك 
الف شكر


----------



## hassansayeh (6 يونيو 2013)

اعجال قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك............احنا وراك ومتابعين لشرحك ودورسك خطوة خطوة ياهندسة.شكرا ليك



وفيك يا رب 



eng.b.alkahtani قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك
> الف شكر



وفيك  عفوااا


درس قادم على الطريق مكون من ثلاث فيديوهات جاري رفعه على اليوتيوب 

راح يكون عن رسم و تحليل شبكة صرف صحي باستخدام البرنامج


----------



## hassansayeh (6 يونيو 2013)

رفعت الجزء الاول من الدرس الثالث

الدرس الثالث - جزء 1 - تمرين (7 دقائق)

اتمنى من المشرف ان يقوم بوضع الروابط في الموضوع الرئيسي مشكور


----------



## freemanghassan (6 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ....


----------



## hassansayeh (6 يونيو 2013)

freemanghassan قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ....



واياك أخي الكريم ^_^


----------



## hassansayeh (6 يونيو 2013)

رفعت الجزء الثاني من الدرس الثالث​

الدرس الثالث - جزء 2 - تمرين (7 دقائق)​​


----------



## hassansayeh (6 يونيو 2013)

رفعت الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث​
​الدرس الثالث - جزء 1 - تمرين (7 دقائق)​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (6 يونيو 2013)

تم التعديل والتثبيت
معذرة على التاخير


----------



## hassansayeh (6 يونيو 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> تم التعديل والتثبيت
> معذرة على التاخير



شكرا أخي الكريم ^_^ 

اتمنى من الجميع الاستفادة و انتظرو الدروس القادمة


----------



## hassansayeh (9 يونيو 2013)

اخواني أي شخص عنده استفسار او سؤال ... راح اجاوبه بإذن الله ...

ساقوم بعمل دروس جديدة بعد يوم الثلاثاء لانشغالي بإجراءات تخرجي ... دعواتكم


----------



## eng*aoudah (10 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
سنتابع معك هذا الشرح الطيب


----------



## hassansayeh (13 يونيو 2013)

ملفات الدرس الرابع :-

ملف الدرس : lesson 4.pdf
ملفات الدرس : lesson 4 files.rar

الدرس قيد التحضير إن شاء الله اعمله و ارفعه هاليومين


----------



## hassansayeh (13 يونيو 2013)

في هذا الدرس سوف نتعلم كيفية استخدام التصميم التلقائي و بهيك بكون انهينا تعليم البرنامج

بعدها راح ابدأ بدورة تصميم شبكة صرف صحي إن شاء الله ^_^


----------



## khaledadel (13 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مكحول (14 يونيو 2013)

باك الله فيك على هذا العمل العظيم


----------



## مكحول (14 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل العظيم


----------



## kiloNewton (18 يونيو 2013)

thanks


----------



## ahmed abd elhady z (19 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
انا طالب فى العام الاخير واقوم بمشروع تخرج فى الهندسه الصحيه
اتمنى الافاده


----------



## hassansayeh (19 يونيو 2013)

بإذن الله ساقوم بعمل الدرس الليلة و أرفعه اما الليلة او غدا إنتظروني و آسف جدا على تأخري


----------



## hassansayeh (19 يونيو 2013)

تم عمل الدرس 

غدا الفيديو الاخير يكون على اليوتيوب بإذن الله ^^


----------



## hassansayeh (19 يونيو 2013)

الدرس الرابع و الاخيرر : التصميم التلقائي
Learn SewerGems V8i - lesson 4 - automatic design - YouTube

للمزيد من التفاصيل في كيفية التعامل مع السيور كاد يرجى مشاهدة دورة الووتر كاد فهي مشروحة بالتفصيل اكثر
وجاءت هذه الدورة لمعرفة التعامل مع برنامج السيور كاد 

شكرا جميعا و ان شاء الله قريبا اعمل دورات اخرى


----------



## freemanghassan (20 يونيو 2013)

يمكنكم تحميل نسحة من البرنامج مع الكراك من رابط التورنت التالي : 

http://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/6294893/Bentley_SewerCAD_V8i

حياكم الله​


----------



## freemanghassan (20 يونيو 2013)

*ألف شكر للمهندس حسان سايح على المجهود الكبير .. وعلى كل ما يقدمه .. *​


----------



## hassansayeh (23 يونيو 2013)

freemanghassan قال:


> *ألف شكر للمهندس حسان سايح على المجهود الكبير .. وعلى كل ما يقدمه .. *​




عفوا و شكرا لردك الجميل ^^

البرنامج المستخدم في الشرح
تفضل برنامج sewergyms V8i
sewergems W7.rar


----------



## freemanghassan (23 يونيو 2013)

hassansayeh قال:


> عفوا و شكرا لردك الجميل ^^
> 
> البرنامج المستخدم في الشرح
> تفضل برنامج sewergyms V8i
> sewergems W7.rar




ألف شكر أستاذ حسان على الرابط .. يسلمو إيديك


----------



## bilalov (24 يونيو 2013)

baraka alahou fik ya akhi ))


----------



## civilman86 (27 يونيو 2013)

مشكور جدا بارك الله فيك بس ياريت تبعثلنا عدة تمارين اخرى تطبيقية


----------



## mhh2006 (27 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ونأمل ان تكون هنالك المزيد من هذه الدروس من الاعضاء الاكارم لكي يستفيد الجميع


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (29 يونيو 2013)

شكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mourad_2009 (5 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
أتمنى من أخي حسام أن يعيد جمع الدرو س كلها في موضوع واحد
أخوك م.مراد من الجزائر تحياتي


----------



## Yehiaosama (10 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## م.علي المدني (11 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله بيكم وكثر من امثالكم


----------



## suhaib2 (18 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng / A.E (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا..


----------



## ابو مطيع (31 يوليو 2013)

دورة مهمه


----------



## khhiisb (4 أغسطس 2013)

الله يرضى عليك, ويحميك يارب....
ممكن سؤال الله يخليك
ممكن حفظ هذه الفيديويات, يعني مش بس عل يوتيوب


----------



## sayel.t (4 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك و نفع بك هذه الأمة الإسلامية
وفقك الله بعد تخرجك و أنالك مرادك


----------



## احمد سكولز (5 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن رابط التورنت الخاص بتحميل البرنامج وشكرا جزيلا لحضرتك


----------



## أشرف السوهاجي (5 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حارث البدراني (5 أغسطس 2013)

ادام الله عطائك


----------



## anass81 (8 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي حسان
سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع


----------



## mohamedfrah (9 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Moslim Geddan (13 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع الله بك 
أكمل يا بشمهندس على بركة الله​


----------



## H736272727 (19 أبريل 2014)

*جزاك الله عز و جل خيرا وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.*​


----------



## احمد شواني (14 مايو 2014)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedcivil87 (11 أغسطس 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## م/محمد علي البناء (9 فبراير 2019)

شكرا جزبلا والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------

